# Who Said It?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Strange.

Regards, Mike

http://www.myfarmlife.com/first-gear/who-said-it-quotes-by-and-about-farmers/


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I suppose Al discovered him too?

Edit auto correct error but Al is all...in his mind at least .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably Martin.... . I know Tommy Lee is hollywood but I just cannot picture him supporting liberals....probably not. It just does not fit with Woodrow....and "No Country for Old Men".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> I suppose All discovered him too?


Al actually make the quoted statement and allowed Tommy the credit. Such a generous soul.


----------

